# New Hunting Opportunity (Jefferson County)



## Ballistic Buck (Sep 25, 2010)

Jefferson County, between Wrens and Louisville on Big Creek. Off of US 1.
Contact by phone number only: Estimated Cost of lease around $6300, divided between 11 to 12 guys. 

Ok let me explain what I'm trying to do. I have two weeks to find 11 to 12 guys willing to put up $500 to $600 to hunt a little less than 1100 acres.

We(Big Buck Hunting Club) formally leased this property since the early 70s. We gave up this property this year because the owner refused to lower his lease rates. Well here we are 3 weeks away from gun season opener and he hasn't leased it. I want to go to him with cash in hand and make an offer of $6000 to $6500, but start with an initial offer of $5000.

This will be for this gun season and the coming turkey season. If there is interest we might to try and lease it again, but at this point that is not the plan. My only interest in doing this is to introduce property to someone that might want top lease it later, so we will know who our neighbors are. 
This WILL NOT be a part a part of Big Buck Hunting Club, but a stand alone group. 

Pine plantation, thinned to the point of timber harvest in the future. Many places available spots for food plots. There is a creek bottom that runs down one side of land. Part of Big Buck Hunting Club borders one side and farms border the other.
There is a camping area on back side of club. No Power, No Water. Camping could be moved to any area.

Simple rules:

1. GA game laws
2. Peg in board
3. 1st buck must have at least a 13 inch inside spread.
4. 2nd buck must have at least a 15 inch inside spread.
5. 2 doe limit per member.

If you are interested call me and be willing to send money within 2 weeks of today. I will not go to owner without money in hand. If deal falls through all money will be returned. 
*706-699-0616*
Chris Timms
P O Box 71
Wrens, GA 30833
Former President of Big Buck Hunting Club (20+ years)


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 25, 2010)

Is this property off mae lamb rd?


----------



## Ballistic Buck (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## southerndraw (Oct 1, 2010)

Chris have you had any luck rounding up any potential members? If this is the property I'm thinking of, it is a super nice piece of hunting ground. I would like to hunt this property again and maybe figure out a way to lock up a multi year lease on it. At those QDM regs in place would be fine with me...but not to get ahead of myself I'll keep up with this post and might join you guys hunting it.


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Oct 5, 2010)

what is the rules on coon hunting i would join but it would mostly be to coon hunt scott reid 706 834 7601


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Oct 5, 2010)

i would join but it would mostly be for coon hunting how much water is on it what is your rules  on coon hunting 706 834 7601


----------



## southerndraw (Oct 6, 2010)

Seen a white coon while deer hunting this property. wait a minute maybe it was just a short poacher. If there are any short poachers reading this please forgive my thoughtless remarks about you being a short poacher.   (no blood no foul)!!


----------



## watermedic (Oct 6, 2010)

Why set restrictions if you are only keeping it for a year. Something fishy here.


----------



## Ballistic Buck (Oct 8, 2010)

watermedic said:


> Why set restrictions if you are only keeping it for a year. Something fishy here.


Because we lease land next to it and will continue too. We had this land since the early 70s, but the owner priced it out of our hands. Unless you want to continue to see lease prices go out the roof. Somewhere you have to take a stand. We played hardball and he took his bat home. But from the begining we decided we would not bluff him. So we let it go. 

Just trying to expose this land and what it has to a new outfit that would be willing to pay what we weren't. 

If something still smells fishy, try washing your hands. lol  

There are plenty of coons on property, but right now that is not an issue.


----------

